# I like my new therapist, for she's "good" enough.



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

She's good enough for me. She's a MFTi (Marriage Family Therapist intern meaning getting licensed) who graduated from the conventional Masters program from the school I "still" am planning to attend. 

She has the heart, and really it is the heart that matters.

...and her smile, and her "internish" ways, and her laughing at my unique sense of humor analyzing her feedback and her inner experience and my trademark survivor hopeful clinician jokes, and her reading anything I give to her to understand history and thoughts through email and on paper, and her still having my photos/yearbooks/etc, and her lenient sliding scale fee for me which makes some 2 hours and 20 minutes possible on phone and in person, and her being a little higher by perhaps 5 years in our age range, and her clouded eyes. Good enough, right? Good enough for a relationship that was built in around 8 hours (of talk though) so far?

Katie, "Stop analyzing your therapist, Gerard."


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Gerard,

It is so good to see you posting again. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## dawntoearth (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like you found a good match! Congrads.


----------

